# St Simons Island Redfish Report 3-14-2011



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Had Bob from Brunswick out today, and with the strong Redfish bite we've been having here on St Simons Island, we decided to go to the well one more time. The fish did not let us down. While there are many schools of good fish in the area, not all have been eager to eat. Thank goodness we have found some hungry ones, with many limits and releases over the past few weeks. Bob and I worked on a couple good schools for a couple hours this morning and managed 10 nice slot Reds for the cooler and several releases of unders and overs, for a final count of just under 20 Reds. At one point, we floated over a school of oversized Reds that literally bounced off the boat. We were able to get back on these fish and pick a few off. 
It was a pleasure fishing with Bob, who has fished several of the same areas as I have up and down the East Coast. I enjoyed listening to Bob's stories about the extensive fleet of boats he has owned and operated as well as the evolution of fishing tackle he has experienced over the years. 
While we are starting to catch a lot of fish on artificials, I still think the best bet for Redfish, until the water warms up a few more degrees, is live or cut bait. With excellent tides and weather this week, the bite should continue to be outstanding.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I knew where I knew your forum name from, but I just now saw the sticker on your console and it all made more sense. I'll look you up whenever I plan a trip to St. Simons...let me know when you want to come fish Pensacola.


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

funny stuff. i use wharfrat on another forum. fishing on ssi is getting reel good...like everywhere prolly. will definately give a shout if we do a panhandle this year!


----------

